# Unknown language: Ancient Greek Inscription



## aslan

Hi everybody,

I guess it might be an acient greek inscription, But I wasn't sure where to post it (to Greek forum or here),.

Anyway, My grandfather found it in his field years ago, It is partly readable, Can anyone help me translating this text.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/huseyinaslan/14598134360/

https://www.flickr.com/photos/huseyinaslan/14598200948/

https://www.flickr.com/photos/huseyinaslan/14784845885/


Thanks in advance


----------



## vutaikt

any body  help?


----------



## AndrasBP

Merhaba!

I don't know any Greek, but your grandfather's find is very interesting! Where exactly in Turkey did he find it? 
I think you should post this in the Greek forum. The inscription might be Ancient Greek, or from later Byzantine times.


----------



## Perseas

The letters are Greek but the picture does not help to tell what it is all about. In the first line to the right it says ΜΗΝΑΣ, which is a masculine Christian name.  ΜΗΝΑΣ means also "month".
In the last line to the right I think it says ΥΙΩ, which is a form of ΥΙΟΣ and means "son", and next to it ΑΥΤΩΝ which means "their", "them" (it depends).


----------



## aslan

> Merhaba!
> 
> I don't know any Greek, but your grandfather's find is very interesting! Where exactly in Turkey did he find it?
> I think you should post this in the Greek forum. The inscription might be Ancient Greek, or from later Byzantine times.



Merhaba, AndrasBP

I learned the story from my mother. She told me that They had found a tablet with scripts in their field about 30 years ago. Then I started  to search it and found out that My grandfather had used the stone when he had built a hayloft. Just my luck, The stone was there with other ordinary wall bricks. It is because that the stone  was quite enduring, he decided to use it on the corner.

My town is 45 km away from Konya ( a city located in central Anatolia)

You may be right, I had better try Greek Forum.


----------



## aslan

> The letters are Greek but the picture does not help to tell what it is all about. In the first line to the right it says ΜΗΝΑΣ, which is a masculine Christian name. ΜΗΝΑΣ means also "month".
> In the last line to the right I think it says ΥΙΩ, which is a form of ΥΙΟΣ and means "son", and next to it ΑΥΤΩΝ which means "their", "them" (it depends).



Hi Perseas,

Thanks for trying. I have a couple of pictures, And I tried to write it down.

A part of stone is damaged, so  There are some words missing 

Here is what I could see ;

ΦOYA _ _ YIOΣ MHNAΣ
ΚAN _ _ _ AOYAMOBA
ΣEΣE_ONXΩITΩI
IAIΩIAYTΩNYIΩ
*​*


----------



## Perseas

Hi aslan,

it doesn't make any sense to me, unfortunately. Any chance of being this case?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Karamanli_Turkish


----------



## aslan

Perseas said:


> Hi aslan,
> 
> it doesn't make any sense to me, unfortunately. Any chance of being this case?
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Karamanli_Turkish




*You may be right. The language could be Karamanlıca (Karamanli Turkish)

Where The Karamanlides ** lived before population exchange between Greece and Turkey, is quite nearby. Maybe it is a gravestone written in Karamanli Turkish.

Thanks*


----------

